# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  where to begin....

## caitsith

i got bored so i decided that i should learn russian...or at least try to.. and i was just wondering (to all you people who know lots about it) where do i begin? do you have any recommendations as to what book(s) i should read?

----------


## Darobat

Hmmm, sounds like how I started.
Firstly, let me point out that learning Russian is not easy, so be prepared to put in at least three years of study before you even approach sufficient. 
If your serious about it though, I suggest you get a book, such as Ultimate Russian (like I have), and perhaps some tapes such as Pimsleur.  Other than that, keep practicing, and post here in the forums if you have any questions 
Удачи!

----------


## Al Polonski

When you'll get familiar with at least structure of Russian sentence, I would recommend you should start listening. Russian radiostations, for example. You'll be understanding just few words first. But believe me, after some time (a week, or a moth later) you'll feel great progress. Listening - is the best way to get familiar with logic of any language. 
P.S. Reading helps much as well.

----------

